# Tektro CR520 / CR720 cantilevers



## djb1971 (25 Aug 2008)

Has anyone got or used either the cr520 / cr720 cantis and what's your opinion on them?

Ta


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2008)

djb1971 said:


> Has anyone got or used either the cr520 / cr720 cantis and what's your opinion on them?
> 
> Ta



They are highly rated by the CTC reviewers but sadly I've been unable to obtain any because the review has lled to the stockists selling out!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Aug 2008)

vernon said:


> I've been unable to obtain any



Same here


----------



## Kirstie (28 Aug 2008)

Yes I have some on my tourer and they are excellent. Have you tried EBay because that's where I got mine?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Aug 2008)

Hi Kirstie,
There's none available yet. If you had the 520's you must have purchased them from Zepnat and they're awaiting delivery - 1-2 weeks  The website has had 1-2 weeks on it for about 3 weeks now 

What were you using on the tourer beforehand and how do they compare ?


----------



## Joe (28 Aug 2008)

I got my 720's from a us seller on ebay and they arrived within a week with no customs charges or anything.
Theres this auction: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tektro-CX-Bra...hash=item360083251186&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
Not the same seller I bought from but feedback is decent...


----------



## djb1971 (29 Aug 2008)

Ta Joe. My Ebay is set for Uk only after being stung on 2 items from the States


----------



## vernon (30 Aug 2008)

A supplementary question - how do they compare against Froggleg cantis?


----------



## djb1971 (30 Aug 2008)

I've been told they are very similar Vernon but with the advantage of being able to add toe in to the pads easily because they are V type.


----------



## P.H (30 Aug 2008)

vernon said:


> A supplementary question - how do they compare against Froggleg cantis?



As djb says. I've had both, the adjustment on the Tektros is much better plus using V pads gives loads more choice.
I originally bought them as I needed a brake with a yoke to clear a light fitting. I was happy enough with the Tektro Oryx, but these are a considerable improvment. I've only fitted the front one, they do stick out a fair way and the rear might conflict with my rack, or at least restrict how I could pack it.


----------



## Kirstie (30 Aug 2008)

djb1971 said:


> Hi Kirstie,
> There's none available yet. If you had the 520's you must have purchased them from Zepnat and they're awaiting delivery - 1-2 weeks  The website has had 1-2 weeks on it for about 3 weeks now
> 
> What were you using on the tourer beforehand and how do they compare ?



I was using bog standard Oryx cantis. There's no comparison really because I can now stop when I want to! Instead of hauling on the brakes on the drops (impossible on the hoods because not enough leverage) I can now brake on the hoods and have lots of stopping power. Also they are dead easy to set up and easy to adjust in every direction. This means you can fine tune them for a really positive feel, which I have always found is rare on normal cantis.


----------



## djb1971 (30 Aug 2008)

Thanks Kirstie, going to order some from Zepnat when in stock


----------



## Proto (15 Sep 2008)

Just thought you'd like to know that www.dotbike.com have plenty in stock now. According to the bloke who answers the phone they've just receievd today another 20 sets or so. 

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP5797.aspx?A=11&TRACK=DPL


----------



## Christopher (21 Oct 2008)

Maybe then but not now, Proto? The 720's have gone back to being as rare as gilded hen's teeth. Dotbike say mid-Nov for next delivery, Spa don't have them. I _can_ get them from the US but not before Xmas...

Kirstie, do you have the 520s or the 720s? I have Oryx cantis at the moment AND THEY ARE SH*TE!


----------



## jpembroke (22 Oct 2008)

I've used Oryx on two bikes - including my CX race bike - and really rate them. Of course they are much improved by replacing the stock link wire with an old school yoke and straddle cable. You can then move adjust the yoke height to alter mechanical advantage (see http://www.sheldonbrown.com/cantilever-geometry.html#mechanical). Moving the yoke down towards the wheel makes brakes snappier and more powerful.


----------



## jpembroke (22 Oct 2008)

Hmm, just read the review of the CR520 in CTC mag (link from Zepnat.com who have the brakes in stock) and I must say that, now - despite what I said above - I am quite tempted. I don't have a problem with stopping power from Oryx brakes but I do have a problem with fork judder. If these CR520s eradicate all fork judder then I may have to invest.


----------



## jpembroke (2 Nov 2008)

Well, I bought some CR520s. Hmmm. Well, they're OK. No improvement in power over the Oryx I had previously. They certainly run further from the rim - which is good - but the front brake judder is still there. Also, they are a bit of a bu&&er to centre. I've screwed the left side in and the right side out (didn't shake it all about though) and it's only just about centred. Overall, I'm a little bit gutted. Glad I only spent £38 on the set. Not sure I can see what CTC Mag was raving about to be honest.

Look quite cool though.


----------



## Christopher (3 Mar 2009)

I got one 720 brake and put it on the back of the Audax bikes. Powerful it is, a much better brake than the Oryx it replaced but modulation not as good as a good road dual-pivot. 
BTW I got the 720 locally at Hewitt's, he has boxes of 'em but they are hard to find online (or were)


----------



## l4dva (24 Mar 2009)

On my Specialized Tricross it looks like i have a set of 720 on the front and the oryx on the back. The tech specs for the bike it self just say:
Front Brake:Tektro high profile linear spring cantilever, alloy, cartridge padsRear Brake:Tektro low profile linear spring cantilever, alloy, cartridge padsThey look just like the two mentioned above so im guessing thats what they are, and the tech specs just haven't given the actaul names?!?! Anyways regardless of what they are called. im not overly pleased with the performance of my rear breaks. When I took it back to my lbs for its first free service the mechanic just said cantis are rubbish and there wasn't much adjustment he could do to it. But he did pull the cable tighter which moved the pads closer to the rim. It did improve but still could be lot better I reckon. 

Do you reckon I should buy a set of the 720 for the back as well? or just swap back to front? Also if I were to buy a set of 720 for the back will I need new cables as well? or will wats already there be fine? 
thanks


----------



## jpembroke (31 Mar 2009)

l4dva said:


> On my Specialized Tricross it looks like i have a set of 720 on the front and the oryx on the back. The tech specs for the bike it self just say:
> Front Brake:Tektro high profile linear spring cantilever, alloy, cartridge padsRear Brake:Tektro low profile linear spring cantilever, alloy, cartridge padsThey look just like the two mentioned above so im guessing thats what they are, and the tech specs just haven't given the actaul names?!?! Anyways regardless of what they are called. im not overly pleased with the performance of my rear breaks. When I took it back to my lbs for its first free service the mechanic just said cantis are rubbish and there wasn't much adjustment he could do to it. But he did pull the cable tighter which moved the pads closer to the rim. It did improve but still could be lot better I reckon.
> 
> Do you reckon I should buy a set of the 720 for the back as well? or just swap back to front? Also if I were to buy a set of 720 for the back will I need new cables as well? or will wats already there be fine?
> thanks



They've put a 720 on the front to try to stop the notorious Tricross fork judder I expect. You should be able to fit a 720 to the rear easily enough: undo the cable (cut the antifray cap off or pull it off if possible but don't shorten the cable anymore than necessary), remove cable from straddle yoke, unbolt cantis, bolt on new ones and follow fitting instructions. You should have enough brake cable to attach the straddle hanger. The 720 will come with hanger, straddle wire and all the other necessary bits and pieces.


----------



## Dave5N (1 Apr 2009)

Ahem. Cheapskate. Fit a new cable while you have it in bits. Always. And outers.

FFS


----------



## l4dva (1 Apr 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Ahem. Cheapskate. Fit a new cable while you have it in bits. Always. And outers.
> 
> FFS




My bike is only 4 weeks old, a new set of cables would be pointless.....


----------



## Bug (1 Apr 2009)

A word of warning... The CR720s on my new bike are giving terrible fork judder. So much so that I have told the supplier to fix it or I'm going to return the bike. They reckon they'll be able to do something, though, so I'll reply if/when they manage to do so.


----------



## l4dva (1 Apr 2009)

Bug said:


> A word of warning... The CR720s on my new bike are giving terrible fork judder. So much so that I have told the supplier to fix it or I'm going to return the bike. They reckon they'll be able to do something, though, so I'll reply if/when they manage to do so.




When is it that you get this fork judder?is it just in the wet? I have a spech tricross which is meant to have this fork judder, but I haven't experianced it yet I have the 720 already on the front as well. Just woundering if I should be looking out for this I try use the back break mores because I don't want to go flying over the handle bars if I break with the just the front

What bike do you have?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (1 Apr 2009)

the forks are ment to do that... they dont built them stiff as you riding off road in cyclo cross...

so they build them with flex for abit of give...


----------



## l4dva (1 Apr 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> the forks are ment to do that... they dont built them stiff as you riding off road in cyclo cross...
> 
> so they build them with flex for abit of give...




I suppose that would make sence. I haven't noticed it yet though, prob because im not pushing it hard enough...yet


----------

